# Walleyes at van hook?



## team870 (Jun 6, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has heard how the fish are biting at vanhook, i was there last weekend but didn't fish, am planning on going back in two weekends. Any help apprecited, with were and what to use 
Thanks :beer:


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Depends who you talk to. I've heard fishing is good but some are claiming the size isn't there yet. I have heard of some nice fish though so they're there. Fish shallow is the word.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I hear Indian hills area is kicking out alot of fish. I usually hit the hook here in a few weeks. Think the 25th or so is the plan right now. But if you try it, try trolling small, shallow diving cranks in the muddy areas if theres a wind of find the boats and troll cranks though them. Worked like a charm the past 4 years.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got back from fishing out of Van Hook. Never hit the water before 9 am but we limited out every time before 1600hrs. We didn't have to go far, the wind stayed out of the east-south east. south west side of white's, south side of rodeo, and some sunken humps south of horsehead produced a lot of fish in that 20"-27" range (lots of real little one too). Most walleyes were caught in that 10'-12' depth. Bare hooks, lindy rigs, bottom bouncers, hammerd brass and silver. Even ran out of crawlers and caught our last two on Gulp pumpkin seed color crawlers one day. The father-in-law even landed a 42" 20# northern on 8# test, hooked it just right. Will post some pics of it soon.


----------

